# Dog proof kitchen bin? Any recommendations?



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowan has lately taken to raiding the rubbish bin in the kitchen, only when we are out of the room. Sometimes she has been known to knock it over to get to the contents. Has anyone else had this and have you managed to stop it? Have you any recommendations of dog proof bins?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

My last dog was a rescue found as a stray and he did that a couple of times when we first got him - presumably while he didn't know there would be good regularly. We just emptied the bin before he was left alone with it. It passed fairly quickly. How old is Rowan? Have you had her long? Because if her profile is very different from my dog perhaps a vet check would rule out a dietary deficiency that she is trying to resolve?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Put something very very heavy in the bottom...old bricks, weights to make it impossible to knock over or be pulled over. This is what we did in my old house, although we had terriers and they couldn't reach to get to the top!

In this house, Jovi would easily get in the bin, hes quite tall so our only solution was to put the bin in a cupboard, there is no space anyway.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My dogs are scavengers so we went years without a kitchen bin , rubbish was taken straight outside, when we moved I designed the kitchen so there was a cupboard for the bin
Sorry I can't help anymore than that


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I find the easiest thing to do is get a bin with a flat lid and put something heavy on top.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here (30 L) and at the cottage (20 L) I have Brabantia tall bins Mont can't raid them. 

At the flat (where my husband lives during the week and where he was in charge of getting the bin) we have a cheap flip top bin which Mont raids if I forget to take the bag down to the bins when I leave him. 

No amount of bricks in the bottom would stop him, he's a demon bin raider.


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

We keep our bin in a cupboard  no chance of our 3 rescues getting to it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Fleur said:


> My dogs are scavengers so we went years without a kitchen bin , rubbish was taken straight outside, when we moved I designed the kitchen so there was a cupboard for the bin
> Sorry I can't help anymore than that


Ben was a nightmare but hadn't been fed properly in his previous home 

He never'grew' out of it & even taught himself how to open the downstairs loo door which is where I tried putting the bin when I went out

Tbh if they're very determined, taking the bin bag out when you leave is the easiest solution


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Another cupboard vote here. We have a small bin on the door of an under counter unit. We recycle a whole lot so dont have a massive amount of "waste", but a small bin certainly makes you empty more often. Possibly good if you have a raider anyway?

This sort of thing.... 









I dont think i would have a full size, standalone bin again.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought this and the lock is brilliant, even I have trouble getting it open

https://www.amazon.co.uk/simplehuma...&qid=1476860241&sr=8-2&keywords=dog+proof+bin


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

My bins reside on the worktop. No room on the floor.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all for your ideas and suggestions.



MiffyMoo said:


> I bought this and the lock is brilliant, even I have trouble getting it open
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/simplehuma...&qid=1476860241&sr=8-2&keywords=dog+proof+bin


 I think we might go for this! Thanks MiffyMoo!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Ben was a nightmare but hadn't been fed properly in his previous home
> 
> He never'grew' out of it & even taught himself how to open the downstairs loo door which is where I tried putting the bin when I went out
> 
> Tbh if they're very determined, taking the bin bag out when you leave is the easiest solution


I use to have to drag my kitchen bin into the downstairs loo with my old dog, thankfully she never worked out how to open doors like your dog.


----------

